# Any big bore cartridges for my collection?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got my first shelf assembled, in pic below. I am attempting to collect all of the cartridges in the poster shown above in the pic and these are the rounds in the last line that I am still missing. Anyone have any to sell or trade? 
400 Newton 
40 BSA Belted 
400 H&H Mag 
450-400 Nitro Express 
416 Taylor 
416 Rigby 
500-416 Nitro 
425 Westley Richards 
404 Dakota 
404 Jeffery 
404 Schuler Mag 
11.2x60 Schuler 
11.2x72 Schuler 
450 Marlin 
450 Nitro Express 
450 #2 
458 Lott 
458 3" Express 
450 Majoor 
460 G&A 
450 Dakota 
450 Rigby 
465 H&H Mag 
500-465 Nitro Express 
470 Capstick 
476 Nitro Express 
475 Nitro #2 
505 Gibbs 
500 NE 3-1/4" 
500 Jeffery 
500 A-Square 
510 Wells 
510 Wells Express 
577 Nitro Express 
585 Nyati 
577 Tyrannosaur 
585 GMA Express 
600 Nitro Express 
700 Nitro 3-1/2" 
4 Bore 4-1/4"

EDIT-PS thanks to all of those who have already donated several cartridges like Springville Shooter, Longbow (sent all of the way from AK!!), 35Whelen, DallanC...who did I forget? Very generous of you guys and it is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

... the elephant guns ... sorry I can't help you.

I only have a grizzly gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Walter Dalrymple Maitland Bell (Karamojo Bell), one of the greatest elephant hunters ever to live, killed over 1000 elephants. His favorite caliber, killing over 800 bulls was a .275 Rigby.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Walter Dalrymple Maitland Bell (Karamojo Bell), one of the greatest elephant hunters ever to live, killed over 1000 elephants. His favorite caliber, killing over 800 bulls was a .275 Rigby.
> 
> -DallanC


anecdotal evidence. irrelevant


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> anecdotal evidence. irrelevant


HAha, that made me LOL, especially after reading that other post with Critter asking for "documented proof" ... like such a thing exists on UWN.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> HAha, that made me LOL, especially after reading that other post with Critter asking for "documented proof" ... like such a thing exists on UWN.
> 
> -DallanC


Hey, can I help it if I don't accept that my uncles cousins second brothers great granddads friend told me something?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, that would be a really nice collection. I can only say "hold onto your wallet". About 20 years ago I owned a (one) .600 nitro cartridge. Some guy offered me $40 bucks for it so I sold it. I think he got a good deal even back then.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Wow, that would be a really nice collection. I can only say "hold onto your wallet". About 20 years ago I owned a (one) .600 nitro cartridge. Some guy offered me $40 bucks for it so I sold it. I think he got a good deal even back then.


Most of them can be had for $10-$25 from different online collectors/sellers, but the last few would be far above that particularly the last one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cartridge collections can get mighty pricey.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Almost everyone collects something.

I collect coins from around the world.

I have one of each coin made from each of:

- Greece

- France

- Israel

- Mexico

- Switzerland

- UK

Those are all nations that I have travelled to for business.

Someday when I die I will bequeath this collection to my nephew.

My cartridge collection is very limited and practical:

1,000 5.56x45 for my 'Salt rifle (carbine)

500 45ACP for my pistol

100 .300 RUM for my scoped hunting rifle

100 12 gauge 00-buckshot for my riot shotgun

50 12 gauge magnum slugs.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to teach your guns some manners, Karl. None of my rifles go around assaulting, and my shotguns don't riot.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats the best way to organize your collection is always a problem. Caliber?, Historically?, Purpose?, Family tree?, Overall length?, Shoe box?. How you going to organize your collection?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The new operative word for the Utah Wildlife dot Net is "salt" as in 'salt rifle.

The a-word is a nasty word here together with guns.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Whats the best way to organize your collection is always a problem. Caliber?, Historically?, Purpose?, Family tree?, Overall length?, Shoe box?. How you going to organize your collection?


I am just now taking them out of the cartridge/reloading boxes where they were organized by what fit in which boxes. You see the pic from my original post that is the new plan. Just to have something for a plan I'm using the poster above the shelf as the plan; just copy that order by caliber. Im just copying what they have at the world famous North Springs Range in Price.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> HAha, that made me LOL, especially after reading that other post with Critter asking for "documented proof" ... like such a thing exists on UWN.
> 
> -DallanC


The Recipe Section in the UWN would be an exception to this.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I just got my first shelf assembled, in pic below. I am attempting to collect all of the cartridges in the poster shown above in the pic and these are the rounds in the last line that I am still missing. Anyone have any to sell or trade?
> 400 Newton
> 40 BSA Belted
> 400 H&H Mag
> ...


As far as I can tell all of these cartridges are crimped with the exception of the 400 Newton 450 Majoor and the 4 Bore 4-1/4".

uh....I never heard of a 400 Newton and the 450 Majoor. There is a 40 Newton however.

.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

When I used to frequent the gun shows more often (had to put the brakes on it for a while because I couldn't walk out of the show without a gun), there used to be a couple of regulars there that bought and sold cartridges. I picked up most of my collection there. Do they still have those booths at the shows?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I found you 5 rounds of .470 Capstick

http://www.midwayusa.com/470-capstick/br?cid=15830


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> As far as I can tell all of these cartridges are crimped with the exception of the 400 Newton 450 Majoor and the 4 Bore 4-1/4".
> 
> uh....I never heard of a 400 Newton and the 450 Majoor. There is a 40 Newton however.
> 
> .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Newton_(inventor) Only reference I can find, apparently pretty rare, nowhere mentioned in the Cartridges of the World book. 
http://www.municion.org/450/450Majoor.htm Not listed in the book either.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Newton_(inventor) Only reference I can find, apparently pretty rare, nowhere mentioned in the Cartridges of the World book.
> http://www.municion.org/450/450Majoor.htm Not listed in the book either.


Thanks, I never heard of the Majoor. The shoulders are really steep. Interesting.

The 40 Newton was a heck of a round for 1915. It had a 300 grain projectile.

Newton invented the 22 Newton, 250-3000 Savage, 256 Newton (kind of a souped-up 6.5-06), 33 Newton, 35 Newton and the 40 Newton, and the 25-06 (sort of). The claim was/is that his polygonal and parabolic barrels reduced recoil without loss of velocity and accuracy. There's only record of a few 33 Newtons sold and I'm not sure if any 40 Newtons were marketed.

I have numerous books owner's manuals, and Newton catalogs from the teens written by Newton. Fascinating stuff.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Newton_(inventor)

So do you know approximately how many different centerfire cartridges there are? Does anyone know? I would think there would be thousands of them.

.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wasatchmtnbike said:


> When I used to frequent the gun shows more often (had to put the brakes on it for a while because I couldn't walk out of the show without a gun), there used to be a couple of regulars there that bought and sold cartridges. I picked up most of my collection there. Do they still have those booths at the shows?


I went to one and there was one booth; the collection is getting a little beyond the basic stuff to where that would likely not produce any results now. However, the next step is to go the St Louis International cartridge show...a bit out of my price range for now.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't forget .400 whelen, .400 brown whelen or .400 brown AI (if there is such a thing )


----------

